# Anspruch auf Domains?



## Reimi (29. September 2010)

Hallo Leute

ich habe mir vor geraumer Zeit eine Domain gekauft aber sie nicht in Verwendung.
Huete bekam ich die Anfrage/Forderung den Auth Code zum Transfer zur Verfügung zu stellen weil eine Firma Interesse an der Domain hat. 

Die Domain entspricht nicht dem Firmennamen (Sitz im Benelux Bereich) sondern einem Produkt. 

Jetzt denke ich mir aber, dass ich den Teufel tun werde und erst mal einen Preis anbiete.
Kann die Firma die Domain einklagen?

Das ganze sieht als Beispiel so aus - ich habe http://www.schneidi.at - jetzt kommt ein Messerhersteller und bietet das Messerset "Schneidi" an und will die Domain - können die mir was anhaben? 

Will natürlich kein Verfahren riskieren aber einfach so "herschenken" läuft meiner Meinung auch nicht. 

Habt ihr in diesem Bereich Erfahrungen?

Grüße


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. September 2010)

Hallo,

Erfahrungen habe ich da noch nicht gemacht, aber da du ja die Domain als erstes registriert hast, denke ich dass diese auch weiterhin dir gehört und die nichts einklagen können. Was anderes ist es, wenn du die Domain "absichtlich" nur beantragt hast, um einem Trend der Firma vorzubeugen, mit dem Ziel die Domain gewinnbringend weiter zu verkaufen.

Würde die Herren einmal freundlich anschreiben und nachfragen, warum die die Domain wollen. Desweiteren würde ich da auch gleich deine Gründe darlegen, warum du die Domain behalten willst. Geld würde ich noch nicht "fordern".

Mich wundert ein bisschen, dass die nicht zuerst bei dir nachgefragt haben, sondern gleich den Transit beantragt haben, kommt mir ein bisschen dreist vor.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Reimi (29. September 2010)

Naja eigentlich ist es so, dass wir uns die Domain gesichert haben weil eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem Unternehmen für den nationalen Vetrieb angestrebt/verhandelt wurde. 
Nun ist es aber mittlerweile nicht mehr aktuell und das ganze hat sich im Sand verlaufen und ein anderes Unternehmen wird den Vetrieb übernehmen und ist bestrebt diese Domain zu haben.

Also das mit dem absichtlich ist so eine Auslegungssache  War aber nicht ind em Sinne jemanden zuvorzukommen sondern für unser Vorhaben entsprechende Vorbereitungen zu treffen.

Grüße


----------

